# farmcrest 30



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

does anyone have a farmcrest 30 tractor sold by gambles?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

whats a farmcrest 30 ???????????


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Bear,
Thought I seen one listed on yt, don't remember if it was on photo ads or stuck and troubles photos.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

jbetts its a cockshut 30 that was sold to gambles and marketed them as the farmcrest 30 they were also sold to coop and sold as the e3, there was no difference in the serial #'s. there is one on stuck and troubled caseman but the front end is missing. what i'm wondering is if it says gambles, farmcrest or cockshutt down the center between the grills. i have a coop e3 and 2 cockshut 30's. what i want to do is make one of the cockshutts a farmcrest.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

never heard any of those arouind here bear were there alot sold :tractorsm


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

a lot of cockshuts sold around here and a few coops but haven't seen to many farmcrest versions


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Bear,
I found this and thought maybe you may find your answer from this guy may be able to answer your question
caseman-d

http://community.webshots.com/s/image4/6/88/42/59668842lLhutW_ph.jpg

http://community.webshots.com/photo/50070392/59668842lLhutW


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks caseman


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Bear,
I see that the guy that had the farm Crest 30 on yt has it listed on the photo ads now. Did you wver get any pictures of the front os one or find out the info you were loking for.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

have found decal kits but no positive answer on what the nose cone says


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

here's a farmcrest for the people that dont know what they r like me 
http://www.antiquetractors.com/content/yph405.htm
Ryan


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks maniac it looks as if the nosecone on that one says cockshutt


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

bear heres a gambles 30 i found for sale
http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/photoads/classifieds.cgi?search_and_display_db_button=on&db_id=66095&query=retrieval


----------



## dozerdude (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a complete, running Gambles Farmcrest 30 for sale. I am the second owner of this tractor and I have a Super 6 loader for it also.


----------

